# So I just bought a Tony Little Gazelle Freestyle...



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Time for me to get in shape, I have decided.

The BF and I decided to get this Tony Little machine so we can use it at home in front of the TV. A good thing here in Toronto where winters are long and where the biking can be treacherous.

About 30 minutes to set up (I didn't watch the video), and it seems to work pretty well so far! I tried it out for 5 minutes and it feels well built. It has a computer with heart rate monitor which is good for stats. It holds up to 350 pounds too so the 6'5" BF can use it without a worry.

It was $220 at Walmart; a lot cheaper than a treadmill or an elliptical, and you can use this in several different ways too. I'm excited to see how it goes.

Anyone else used one?

------------------------

Now before I start sounding like an infomercial, I wanted to share the other measures I have taken in my quest to get fit.


Started eating breakfast (plain oatmeal from scratch)
Re-joined the YMCA (I quit last year when they took too long with pool renovations)
Met with a personal trainer there to discuss a program; we have 6 days a week split between cardio, resistance training (weights), and days when I do both
I get up earlier to go to the gym each morning before work; amazingly I am less tired when I get to work now!
Eating 5-6 small meals a day instead of 2-3
Cut out regular pop (I'm weaning myself off diet)
Cooking healthy dinners instead of being tempted by fast food (although subway roast beef or turkey subs without cheese and mayo are fine)
Using fitday.com to keep track of fitness goals and nutrition (really motivating for someone like me who needs a lot of variety but guidelines to stay on track)

Overall I am pretty positive that this endeavour, unlike previous attempts, will be successful.

Anyone else have fitness goals they're working on?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Wow...that's a ton of stuff.In no time you will look like...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> Wow...that's a ton of stuff.In no time you will look like...


*shudders*


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

guytoronto, don't scare her


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Autopilot, what exactly is a "Tony Little Gazelle Freestyle"?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I had one when they first came out, they had the pistons on the sides, and not very well designed. Very bulky and hard to move, but they look to have corrected these issues though. I had to have it sit in one spot all the time, but it did give a good work out. Just hope yours doesn't get as squeaky as mine was, I had to listen to music on full in order not to hear it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

JJ, describe what this "thing" is please?


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats, tell us how the gazelle works for ya, I have always been sceptical of this guy, he seems too happy...  The other steps you are taking to increase your vitality are great, you will deffinatly see results from them! Pop is a good thing to cut out, I love's me Ginger Ale, but I should really cut that out. Sugar is really bad and addictive.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Vinnie Cappuccino said:


> Congrats, tell us how the gazelle works for ya, I have always been sceptical of this guy, he seems too happy...  The other steps you are taking to increase your vitality are great, you will deffinatly see results from them! Pop is a good thing to cut out, I love's me Ginger Ale, but I should really cut that out. Sugar is really bad and addictive.


I used to work at the shopping channel, this guy is a trip. There was a life size stand-up of him in one of the offices, scared the crap out of me everytime I turned the corner!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I just hope it doesn't fold up on you while your using it  

Way to go on trying to be healthier...sounds like you've got a good plan which usually helps to keep you motivated.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks guys for the support! I don't intend to bulk up like Ahhnold but some girly muscles would be sweet.

Yeah, Tony Little creeps me out. On the video cover there's a picture of him smiling with his hair down and his shirt off and it's just awful...

But the machine is cool.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

Any machine that you use is. good? Myself I preffer a treadmill, but for $220 you have something that lets you move 

bargin bin shopping provided me with a nordictrac for 20$ delivery included.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Autopilot, what exactly is a "Tony Little Gazelle Freestyle"?


If you translate from English to Korean and back, you get "Tony is small Jel free elder brother". The scary thing is that I think I understand this better.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you, Vinnie, for the pic of this "thing". I have actually used it at the university gym I go to sometimes. I see how it should go and move, but I look like a druken giraffe on cross country skies when I am on it.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

I like that machines like this or an elliptical trainer are low-impact. I use the treadmill at the gym for a brisk walk warm up only. The bikes and rowing machines are great too, and then of course the weight machines for resistance.

And of course, the pool twice a week.

So all in all, a balanced program. To be honest, my schedule is complete without the gazelle, but I figure it'll encourage being active if I have one of those mornings where I just can't drag my @$$ out of bed early enough for the Y.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

My pleasure Dr G ! 
Oh, I too love the Elypitical Machine at the Gym, I do that to warm up, Weights and then bike for the cool down, good stuff, I skipped today, I'll go tomorrow!


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

ahahaha this thread reminded me of the Geico commercial with Tony Little. "You can do it!!!"


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

my friend had 1 of those things I tried it out and I felt very wonky on it, and im not 1 of those un corordinated types either, I dont know just wasnt talking to my legs right and when i started walking around after I felt strange from the motion of the machine that i got used to.

I own a total jim ( the machine that chuck norris and Christy Brinkly promote and ive seen other people who are cordinated just all lost and puzzled by taht machine, i think its about how well your drunken girafe body talks to these machines

Shoe


----------



## tyciol (Apr 1, 2008)

OP, you sound like you have a big variety of stuff to do. Both swimming at the YMCA and using the Gazelle are some nice fun low-impact stuff which can add some good cardio to the routine without stressing you too much, so that you will adapt better to other physical stuff, like doing weights with your physical trainer at the YMCA. This is some complimentary stuff.



JumboJones said:


> I used to work at the shopping channel, this guy is a trip. There was a life size stand-up of him in one of the offices, scared the crap out of me everytime I turned the corner!


Does that old job still exist? I want it!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Winner of the Oldest Resurrected Thread Of The Day Award - _congratulations!_ :clap:


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

tyciol said:


> OP, you sound like you have a big variety of stuff to do. Both swimming at the YMCA and using the Gazelle are some nice fun low-impact stuff which can add some good cardio to the routine without stressing you too much, so that you will adapt better to other physical stuff, like doing weights with your physical trainer at the YMCA. This is some complimentary stuff.
> 
> Does that old job still exist? I want it!


Yes I'm sure it does, it only paid $12hr, but you got discounts on the crap they sell.


----------

